

Educating the Planet with Pearson - zackzackzack
http://thinkaurelius.com/blog/

======
zackzackzack
If you're interested in using Titan from Clojure, then you'll probably want to
take a look at Titanium[0] and Ogre[1]. We've been working hard to make these
libraries as useful as possible. If you have any questions about how to get
started, then please get in touch! My contact information is in my profile.
I've been immersed pretty deep in this stack lately and it's been pretty
rewarding so far.

[0] <http://titanium.clojurewerkz.org/> [1] <http://ogre.clojurewerkz.org/>

